# Hoover HP limit?



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

I heard that the horse power limit was lifted from hoover reservoir. is this true?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

no..............it is not true.

where did you here something like that?


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I doubt it will ever be true, Hoover is the main water source for Columbus and is owned by the city and ODNR has no control of it at all.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

10hp is the limit and will likely be the limit for a very long time.


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

Aslo Sean, in addition to the HP restrictions, there is a 10mph speed limit regardless of HP or hull length in place lake wide, which apparently is less widely known. 
State Watercraft officers were clocking boats with hand held radar last Saturday, and I saw them detain at least one boat in the middle section that had to be doing close to 20 mph.

Be advised.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Shaun Frame said:


> Aslo Sean, in addition to the HP restrictions, there is a 10mph speed limit regardless of HP or hull length in place lake wide, which apparently is less widely known.
> State Watercraft officers were clocking boats with hand held radar last Saturday, and I saw them detain at least one boat in the middle section that had to be doing close to 20 mph.
> 
> Be advised.


LOL, sorry Shaun I always forget to mention that little detail.
Sounds like some of the *cough* 9.9 guys better watch it.  

I don't have to worry much as the S.S. SwollenGoat will only push 7+ mph if I eat a light breakfast *and* have a stiff wind at my back.


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

> LOL, sorry Shaun I always forget to mention that little detail.
> Sounds like some of the *cough* 9.9 guys better watch it.


Yep, the "Crick Dicks" are hip to the old decal switcheroo, and its surprisingly easy for them to verify.

I don't have to worry about any of that either Sean. My riding mower is faster. In fact, on several occasions with lightning off to the West, I've been tempted to jump overboard, swim for Redbank, and wait in my truck for the damn thing to eventualy beach itself 20 minutes or so later.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Just wondering who is going to to anything about going over 10mph? The boat used for clocking these fast boats is division of water. They have no enforcement authority. Thats why all the lights on the trucks and the boats are yellow. Hoover is a mess in this way. Columbus wont enforce laws the delaware sheriff pulled out and will not patrol. The only person left is the man ODNR. But they are underfunded understaffed and they cant make it there very often. Last time I posted something to this effect (boats going fast) I had people actually start questioning my caracter call me names etc. All I am saying is if they have laws in place and quite a few people breaking the laws 15hp engines carbs on 9.9 motors and of course dont forget the sailboat club that does not have to abide by any laws. They get to use 20-25hp motors on 6 of their boats. They are docked at the club for everyone to see and dont tell me it for saving people. If that is the case put 150hp motors on them and you dont need 6 of them. I guess they just have more money or pull than others. Must be nice to not have to abide by hp regulations. Ok guys you can give it to me again. Im ready and I can take it. By the way I do not own a hoover boat I bring my bass boat and abide by all laws in affect on hoover!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

> State Watercraft officers were clocking boats with hand held radar last Saturday


Saw the same thing monday afternoon...ranger boat cruising the middle section looking for speed demons. No worries here either...lol. WOT for me is about 6.7 mph on a calm lake.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I saw the division of water in their speed boat with the hondas on the back but did not see division of watercraft? They have been running radar for quite sometime now. Dont know why? By the way you got me beat I am at a wopping 2.3mph.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

It was a boston whaler type (center console) with the words "Ranger" on the sides. Not sure if was a city or state boat.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah that is the division a water they have that boat docked at the house down by the dam. I know it says ranger but untill they have law enforcement in the boat with them they are powerless to a degree. They can call for someone to show up. Dont get me wrong I am glad they are there in case something bad was to happen or even to save people in a bad weather situation. I have had to save sailboaters in the past we had a huge storm that toppled a sailboat I fired up the big motor got them out of the water and ran for cover. Been about 10 yrs ago.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

alumking, I will start off by saying that no system is perfect and there will always be those who bend or break the rules. That said, there is also the "intent" of the law and the "letter" of the law. I personally don't get bent out of shape about a guy who is running a 15hp vs. a 9.9. The difference in speed might actually be 2-5 mph depending on the boat. Before any finger-pointing occurs I would like to add I run a stock 9.9 4 stroke because that small gain of speed doesn't offset the risk of getting ticketed. Plus, I like to lead by example.  My point is that I believe a little leeway was given to most people who were bending the rules, but lately they have been pushed too far and need to be reigned in.

The regular users of Hoover tend to "police their own". I and many others have the water patrol phone# saved on our cell phones. We can call in a problem and usually they show up within minutes of a call. Because it is a primary water supply and owned by the city of Columbus, boating on Hoover is a privilige. If reasons demanded it, the city could ban all boating there in a heartbeat and wouldn't be a thing anyone could do about it. I for one don't want to lose this resource because of a few bad apples.

In the same breath I will mention (at the risk of being unpopular) that the majority of noticeable speeders I have personally witnessed are _those who target a certain species of fish for competition._ I'm not naming names, but I've heard through the grapevine that some are pushing over 20hp on their "9.9's" and that they go so far as to remove the flotation foam in their boats to save weight. Why? All for speed. Not sure who they are trying to fool. Anybody with half a brain can estimate they're going faster than 10 mph. (Plus a 20 foot roostertail doesn't help things either.)  

I figure everything has come to a head and the law-abiding users are fed up with the rule breakers. Hopefully word is getting out that no more of this crap will be tolerated.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

> some are pushing over 20hp on their "9.9's"


Hmmm....lemme see...you wouldn't be talking about those olive green jon boats I see scooting all over the lake?


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

ODNR Division of Watercraft officers routinely either use DOPW (City of Col. /Division of Power and Water) boats for patrol purposes, or accompany DOPW personnel. It is virtually impossible to tell who is on board at anything much beyond handshaking distance. I&#8217;ve worked with most of them and I sure can&#8217;t tell.



> All I am saying is if they have laws in place and quite a few people breaking the laws 15hp engines carbs on 9.9 motors and of course dont forget the sailboat club that does not have to abide by any laws


. 
They are SUPPOSED to abide by the law like the rest of us, but those sailboat boys are just a rough bunch of renegade ruffians that do whatever they want to do because all the local LEO&#8217;s are afraid of them. They always run in lawless packs too, like some kind of wind-powered aquatic outlaw biker gang, hell bent on social anarchy....&#8220;Swells Angels&#8221; if you will. (that&#8217;s the REAL reason we all yield ROW).



> They get to use 20-25hp motors on 6 of their boats. They are docked at the club for everyone to see and dont tell me it for saving people. If that is the case put 150hp motors on them and you dont need 6 of them


Actually they ARE 150 HP motors. Those sailboat thugs put fake 25 horse decals on them and did something illegal to the carburetors. Also they only really use one, the other 5 are back ups in case two rowing shells collide and they have to fish 126 people out of the water at the same time.



> Hmmm....lemme see...you wouldn't be talking about those olive green jon boats I see scooting all over the lake?


*Those?*

Terry, there is only one LOGJB (little olive green jon-boat) on the entire lake. He just gets around quite well for a nineniner.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

LOL!!!  Shaun man you are way over the top! Between you, misfit, and that longbearded dude....you guys have enough material to fill the funny bone on a saturday night.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I like the answer on why the sailboat club needs 6 boats with 20-25hp motors. Boating on Hoover is not a privalege it was paid for with taxpayers money any way you look at it. Some day yes someday I have a Dream. That all lakes will be created equal. Reagaurdless of size or depth. I have dream that all will be equal (unlimited HP) with restrictions for certain situations, idle only. OK everyone can whine now.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

You bet your hip boots the city can snatch our boating privileges in a heartbeat. There are other cities in ohio with drinking water impoundments that forbid trespassing altogether -- namely Meander Reservoir in Mahoning County. I know this because I grew up right next to it and had to suffer with the thought of state record LM and crappie dying of old age in that lake without ever seeing a lure.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

LOL @ Shaun Frame. Hilarious.

He's right about the rangers taking LEOs and Watercraft people for rides to write up citations. They take their jobs seriously, as I've stated before. If you think you can be lawless on Hoover, I dare ya. Did anyone notice the motor size on the beached boat south of redbank? LOL. That just added to their problems.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

alumking said:


> Boating on Hoover is not a privalege it was paid for with taxpayers money any way you look at it. Some day yes someday I have a Dream. That all lakes will be created equal. Reagaurdless of size or depth. I have dream that all will be equal (unlimited HP) with restrictions for certain situations, idle only. OK everyone can whine now.


LOL, nobody here is whining. The sad reality is Ohio has a high demand for water usage from boaters etc. and very limited resources. Hence the stupid, crowded conditions that exist at most unlimited horsepower lakes like Alum Creek during the summer months. 

The_ wants_ of a few hundred or even thousand boaters that use Hoover annually pales in comparison to the _needs_ of the hundreds of thousands that depend on it for drinking water.

Yes you are correct, taxpayer money was used to build the dam.
But for a WATER SUPPLY not BOATERS and ANGLERS!


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

> Some day yes someday I have a Dream. That all lakes will be created equal. Reagaurdless of size or depth. I have dream that all will be equal (unlimited HP) with restrictions for certain situations, idle only.


This is one of those certain situations. 

I know HP restriction is a topic that evokes strong emotional response, but I never would have imagined Dr. King&#8217;s 1963 Lincoln Memorial speech would appear in reference to affirmative horse power action.

I&#8217;m impressed though; maybe you ought to change your handle to &#8220;Martin Luther AlumKing&#8221; or something. 

Regardless, your dream is already reality my friend; all lakes ARE created equal; it&#8217;s the human attitude that causes problems. Unrestricted horsepower combined with unrestricted ego mixed with vaporous, token, &#8220;idle&#8221; regulations, quite often results in unrestricted disrespect, stress, and conflict.

Us weak, meek, shrinking violet-types need some sort of a refuge to get out of harms way, don&#8217;t we? 

Between dodging Swift Boat Veterans of Displacement Truth, and getting keel-hauled by sail boat gangstas how the hell else are we going to survive long enough to inherit the Earth?


----------



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

Just finished reading this thread ... thanks guys for all the laughs. Seriously, I haven't laughed that hard in a long time ... hope I don't wake the kids.

I love the solitude on Hoover when I am able to sneak away at off times when I can escape work and just enjoy getting out to the beauty of the place without wakes trying to swamp me. I admit the sail boaters this year have been using us fisherman as cones for thier drivers ed test practice but I only run into them from time to time - does make trolling a little more challenging.

I actually do better fishing Alum but I don't fish there except the spring and then starting in October because of all I've heard on this site. A few years ago I went to Alum in mid-November to the New Galena Ramp in the early am and the lot was totally full (must of been a Muskie or Bass tournie) so I just turned around and headed to Hoover.

And its not me in that little Olive Green Jonboat though 20 years ago when the speed limit was 6 HP on Hoover I had a 12' Jonboat. I was about 150 lbs then and that baby would fly pretty well with a 6 HP and one person in it.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> LOL @ Shaun Frame. Hilarious.


thanks for making me spit out my cereal frame....

swells angels ride again


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I like many I am sure,am glad Hoover is limited to 10 hp.I like being able to fish without a jet ski or bass boat flying past me within 20 ft shaking the daylights out of me.Opening up all lakes to unlimited horsepower but idle speed only will never work,people will always push the limit.Go to buckeye lake and anchor at the no wake zone near the marsh and watch the idiots fly right through it like it doesn't exist while destroying the marsh with thier wake not to mention shaking you like a lottery ball during the mega mill drawing.We have a limited number of sancuary type of lakes we can escape to without dealing with them, sure sail boats and guys running thier boats into you will still hamper your day but add speed demons and jet ski idiots into the mix and it becomes less and less tolerable and safe.
Keep lakes like piedmont,hoover,logan at 10 hp ,heck I'll tick off a few of you and say add Buckeye,Pleasant hill and Indian to the list as well.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Your right its always entertaining to start this thread! You get to here it all.


----------



## CRESTLINER (May 21, 2006)

Mushijobah, I was there Sunday morning and I too saw the boat on the west side south of RedBank, did not notice the HP on the motor. How much longer will the city let this boat stay there if it's not gone yet......Like most on here my boat will never win a race.....top speed I thing has been 7 mph and that's on a good day........


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Is a 36 hp Minnkota trolling motor legal there - or do I need a sticker to make it a 9.9 or less? Anyone know where I can get the sticker?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Get them 9.9 stickers on ebay for all motors, I got a set of 9.9 stickers for a Merc 225. If I only had a Merc 225

Bigfoot and a Black Panther spotted swimming accross Hoover, same day they lifted HP restrictions.


----------



## mmooney (Jan 28, 2008)

Raybo92255 said:


> I admit the sail boaters this year have been using us fisherman as cones for thier drivers ed test practice but I only run into them from time to time - does make trolling a little more challenging.




Is it just me or are the sailboaters out of control this year? In the past they would at least let us get by in front of the bridge. This year you encounter them 20 yards north of the bridge with no room to get by. My buddy ruined his prop last weekend because he was forced to go too far west by an out of control sailer who just went by laughing.

There is going to be a serious accident if they keep this up. At least leave us a little room to get by!!!


----------



## Hoosierman (Sep 5, 2008)

Good thread guys..... I'm relatively new to the area and this site but I have a question.

I have a legit 9.9 on a 1998 14 ft v-hull boat. Standard live well, dry storage and 2 bench seats with floor. Any idea how fast this thing will go with just me and all my junk? I have no speedometer and I didn't know there is a hp limit at Hoover.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Hoosierman, WELCOME! 

I truly believe with your setup you would be just fine even at top speed. If you have any type of GPS they will give you a very accurate speed so you would know. I really believe they aren't looking to bust the average guy out there running accross the lake in a fishn boat. Now if ya was out there ridin' around in tight circles at top speed hootin' n hollerin' tossin beer cans outta the boat trying to run down some ducks in a no wake zone well yer probably askin' fer trouble.
Go fish you'll be just fine with your legit 9.9!!


----------



## ltc1974 (May 22, 2004)

Let's be realistic, the 10HP limit accomplishes the goal of making the lake completely different than Alum. Even having people with 9.9's that are souped up isn't going to turn Hoover into Alum. You can't ski, and other than maybe pontoon boats, it isn't going to be a desireable place to go boating. Nobody is modifying their 9.9 to prepare for a day of tubing and pleasure boating on Hoover.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

tubing behind a boat with a trolling motor is the whip.


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

> Shaun man you are way over the top! Between you, misfit, and that longbearded dude....you guys have enough material to fill the funny bone on a saturday night.


Now hang on there Zippie! Because we're the ripped and chiesled hard bodied chick magnet that we are, doesn't mean that we aren't more than just another pretty face. Been rethinking this speed thing at Hoover, cause when we get ol' "Blue Streak" up on her pontoons and with a hefty 20 mph tail wind, we're breaking 8 mph on the GPS. Now then, if that wind came up to 25 mph, that might put us over the 10 mph. Course they'd have to have the radar gun out at night 'cause we go in stealth mode mostly with only 2 brown scorch marks trailing behind where we burned the water top. (That and the trail of bubbles from a youthful small bladder). There's an up side and a down side to our blazing speed though. The up is that whatever we had for supper gets blown out of our face foliage. The down is there ain't much left for breakfast! Just gotta think this thing through some more. 

Long Barbels


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

HAHAHA I knew you'd get here eventually Jim. Although perhaps you arrived with just a tad too much info...yikes!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

So now we know where Jim stores his catfish bait. I thought that beard was just to keep his face warm.


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

Now THAT'S the way threads like this should go.

A little humor, sarcasm, and impiety go a long way towards putting frustrating things in the right perspective. Mighty damn few conditions in life are actually as serious as our emotions lead us to believe. After all, If you grin, how bad can it be? 

Control the things you can, accept the things you can't, and laugh like hell at the difference.

The Hoover Nation abides.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Between you, misfit, and that longbearded dude


how dare you mention my name in the same sentence as those hell raising hoover hooligans


----------



## maxwebb (Jun 24, 2008)

As far as the HP limit for the one post. Its posted on a sign at every ramp. Hey guys I'v never seen a speed limit sign up there, am I missing something. I have a stock 9.9 merc. on a 14' v-hall. Accord. to GPS me and my bud does 9.9 mph. By my self prob. 12 - 14. As long as I'm legal and stock am I not ok?


----------



## Hoosierman (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks maxwebb, my point exactly. I have seen the hp limit but not the speed limit. Can you guys help on where this is posted or stated? Also, sounds like we have a similar boat set up. I don't have a GPS but I am guessing I am going over 10 mph since I am by myself.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Here you go:

http://fishandtales.net/columbus_marina_information.htm


----------



## Hoosierman (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I still would like to find the actual regulation itself but it is good to know so I can watch the speed before I get a ticket!!


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

I heard that the horse power limit was lifted from hoover reservoir. is this true?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Been there done that.

A good read with Misfits insight on the topic, but........

Good try Shaun


----------

